
Ultra-Geek Linux Workstation Guide - begriffs
https://begriffs.com/posts/2017-05-17-linux-workstation-guide.html?hn=1
======
yannovitch
I love that you are really serious about security ! Personally, I simply use
Yubikey with its PIV capacity, but this article gave me nice ideas =)

------
dushyantk
This is awesome!

